# 'Bristol man beat dog and fed it lager'



## Sunspots (Jan 6, 2009)

Stella, apparently. 

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/homepage/Bristol-man-beat-dog-fed-lager/article-588758-detail/article.html

(-The dog _does_ look a bit pissed in the photo, tbh. )


----------



## dessiato (Jan 6, 2009)

My Labrador used to be very partial to red wine and whiskey, she woud often get drunk on it when given the opportunity.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2009)

STELLA??  The CUNTS


----------



## fogbat (Jan 6, 2009)

There's not a lot to do in Bristol, is there?


----------



## subversplat (Jan 6, 2009)

Cunt of a story, but the comments make me laugh



> He fed Stella Artois to his DOG?
> 
> He should of been fined for wasting decent lager.
> John Courage, Bristol



Bristol's finest connoisseurs!


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2009)

Imagine being slapped in the face while being presented with a cheque for £50. Poor dog must have been confused as fuck.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Imagine being slapped in the face while being presented with a cheque for £50. Poor dog must have been confused as fuck.



We can only hope that it learned its lesson


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 7, 2009)

" banned for keeping warm blooded animals for a year " - yet anither sad example of instutional poikilothermism.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> " banned for keeping warm blooded animals for a year



i noticed that, so nothing to stop him getting a komodo dragon and going out on the lash with him


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2009)

> this owner should of been locked up indefinately, and he should be punished severely, this BRUTE should be punished for his cruelty to his dog, bristol magistrate's court should not alow him to have his dog back ever! and he should be banned from keeping any animals for life. these sort of people make me sick! and i hope the magistrate's and the RSPCA keep track on this BRUTE for life, so he cannot ever harm any animal/animals ever again!, lock him up! and let the other inmates deal with him!, he won't be going around with a smile on his face then will he!the only one i feel sorry for is this poor dog, to whom had such a horrible owner! this dog would be better off in a loving, stable home!, not living in this drunk's home! i'm sure many evening post reader's feel the same way as i do after reading this terrible sad story, of the sad plight of this dog!
> margaret




lay off the punctuation magaret.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Cunt of a story, but the comments make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol's finest connoisseurs!


----------

